# Help to buy the Monitor LED or LCD



## SeenuGuddu (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi all,

  i am having the frequent issues with my Monitor(CRT) and now it was complete dead and planning to buy the Monitor today or tomorrow immedaiately based on ur suggestions.

  i have read the articles of LED & LCD and came to conclusion that LED is better than the LCD and opting for that and what u say about this......

   mainly watching the movies and browsing and
    and the budget for this is 5k - 7k and extend to 1k

 and i need the suggestions from ur end and await ur reply going to buy this based on ur suggestions 

Thanks


----------



## jsjs (Sep 28, 2011)

BenQ G2220HD


----------



## Skud (Sep 28, 2011)

Or Benq G2222HDL


----------



## SeenuGuddu (Sep 28, 2011)

thanks to u all for replying 

jsjs,
but i am looking for LED dude ... is that LED is better than the LCD..?

Skud,
  this is 10 k .. but i am looking for 7k at least and 1k extension

 is that LED is better than the LCD..?


----------



## Feluda (Sep 28, 2011)

Dell ST2220L @7,694 at letsbuy using coupon code


----------



## SeenuGuddu (Sep 28, 2011)

Feluda said:


> Dell ST2220L @7,694 at letsbuy using coupon code



Guys 

 u want me to go head with this Dell ST2220L

 please give the suggestions


----------



## Tenida (Sep 28, 2011)

Benq G2222HDL  is better.


----------



## SeenuGuddu (Sep 28, 2011)

Feluda said:


> Dell ST2220L @7,694 at letsbuy using coupon code



Tenida\Feluda,

can u have share the letsbuy coupon  code

can u  confirm this link which u have given to me is the same and having the *1Yr warrant only in letsbuy*

Buy BenQ 21.5 Inch LED Full HD Monitor with DVI Port G2222HDL Black at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews


----------



## Tenida (Sep 28, 2011)

Better buy from local store to get better warranty support.BTW. you from Kolkata?

Coupon code- RCOMBL1


----------



## Skud (Sep 28, 2011)

Even I would suggest to get locally if available. Although I purchased mine from Lynx.


----------



## SeenuGuddu (Sep 28, 2011)

Guys .. 

Tenida\Skud
 i am working in Chennai and go for local buy .. 
and   i will kick it off with this Benq G2222HDL.

 one quick question to u guys

today i went to electronics shop and seller briefed some of the Products about Multiple purpose of *TV come Monitor * 

what you say guys ....


----------



## Tenida (Sep 28, 2011)

I think simple lcd monitor with external tv tuner card is better....


----------



## Skud (Sep 28, 2011)

My vote too goes to TV Tuner card and Standalone Monitor.


----------



## Tenida (Sep 28, 2011)

@SKUD- Can u give some good brand/model of external tv tuner card, as my frnd also wanted to use monitor as a tv


----------



## Skud (Sep 28, 2011)

Budget?


----------



## Tenida (Sep 28, 2011)

^^Around 4k.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 28, 2011)

SeenuGuddu said:


> but i am looking for LED dude ... is that LED is better than the LCD..?
> is that LED is better than the LCD..?



yes LED is better than LCD...consumes less power & more slimmer than LCD....
picture quality also excels in LED...so go for LED...

DELL ST2220L is LED...


----------



## SeenuGuddu (Oct 7, 2011)

In chennai we dont have the stock for this BenQ G2222HD or BenQ G2220HD and they said it will take time to get the stock

i enquired about the *BenQ Services was tooo Bad at chennai .*

what about the Samsung 22" - LS22A300B ,LED
or in DELL


----------



## SeenuGuddu (Oct 8, 2011)

Hi Guys 

  i got the call from Vendor regarding the BenQ G2222HD piece availably and i have purchased the Monitor today at chennai with 7745/- with Vat.i got it because of having +ve reviews and ur support

Thanks for your support.


----------



## amd4800 (Oct 19, 2011)

Hello Seenuguddu,

Can you please let me know where you bought this Benq Monitor in Chennai.(my Sony CRT just blackedout today)


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 31, 2011)

congrats SeenuGuddu for the gr8 monitor from BenQ...
glad to hear TDF helped u a lot


----------

